# How silent are mistking pumps?



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

So the sale of the dart rack fell through and I keep thinking to myself, I really, really don't want to sell these. I'm going to try asking the OH's parents if I can bring them with me when we move in. BUT, I'll need a really silent misting system. 

Anyone have a recording? Any first hand reports? Could you hear them from another room?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

They are somewhere between totally silent and completely silent. You might hear a slight hum if you put your ear on it. The only noise I get is the rattling of pipes and the hissing of water through nozzles.

I have mine in our back room, next to our living room. The adjoining door is left open when we are up, and we can't hear it at all, heck we can't hear it when we are in the same room as it. In fact, we hear the Dartfrog pump in the bedroom in the living room, not the Mistking one. lol

I believe the ENT pumps are on a par, but they cost more.

Oh, and I am keeping my fingers crossed for your OH's parents to give you a thumbs up. End of the day, if they do they win too as they get to see dart frogs in person, whilst you do the work.

Ade


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

i was at a reptile expo today and was at the mist king table and pressed the button to mist the tank and it was pretty silent! omg morg they had hylomantis lemur but they were $150 each which is about 95 quid! I was sooooo tempted but they were teeny! bit smaller than the boophis I got last year! I decided I couldnt be bothered getting extra small crickets just for it cos you can only by them in 1000's here!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> They are somewhere between totally silent and completely silent. You might hear a slight hum if you put your ear on it. The only noise I get is the rattling of pipes and the hissing of water through nozzles.
> 
> I have mine in our back room, next to our living room. The adjoining door is left open when we are up, and we can't hear it at all, heck we can't hear it when we are in the same room as it. In fact, we hear the Dartfrog pump in the bedroom in the living room, not the Mistking one. lol
> 
> ...


Nice! I suppose if you keep the tubes and stuff all packed tightly so they don't vibrate it's even better.

I'd also have to sell the leucs as they are shockingly loud. That will be gutting as they're my favourite dart by far. I'll just tinc up my rack.

Oh well, fingers crossed!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

andaroo said:


> i was at a reptile expo today and was at the mist king table and pressed the button to mist the tank and it was pretty silent! omg morg they had hylomantis lemur but they were $150 each which is about 95 quid! I was sooooo tempted but they were teeny! bit smaller than the boophis I got last year! I decided I couldnt be bothered getting extra small crickets just for it cos you can only by them in 1000's here!



I'd pay £95.....but I'd be so worried about losing them! I suppose these are CB though right?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Good news...........IT'S A YES

Will need to sell the leucs though


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Good news...........IT'S A YES
> 
> Will need to sell the leucs though


This is good, and sell the leucs and get some other tincs you always wanted going to be plenty at frogday.

i just set up my misting system out in the frogroom and the mistking pump i bought is the dogs dangly bits, really powerful and silent :2thumb:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Good news...........IT'S A YES
> 
> Will need to sell the leucs though


That is awesome mate, nice one. I am really happy for you. Are you going to frog day to pick some up then?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

God knows. I'm still trying to start saving. I have until October anyway.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Check the Dartfrog site bud, citronella and powderblues on there again...

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh bloody yes.

That would be an awesome rack, powder blues, azzies and citronellas.

Lets get this other stuff sold first though, I was supposed to be saving!


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

completly silent as other have said and tincs are great


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Gtfi.


----------

